# Soft block



## Jose_m_uber_lyft

good evening,

I was wondering if anyone have ever get soft blocked? I don’t know if they dl it but today they throw over 200 blocks and I didn’t see not even 1. Please let me know if anyone else had the same problem.


----------



## chuck finley

did you get warning email or not?


----------



## oicu812

WTF are you yammering about.


----------



## grams777

There are many reports here and on other sites of this happening for about the last month. Some people at some locations don’t see blocks anymore when others do. My city is doing it to a number of people including me.

Best I can tell, it seems to mostly affect people who have been with Flex the longest. Perhaps it’s to get more new people trained for the holidays or something. Or maybe we’ve gotten the boot in a passive way.

I’m not sure if reserved offers still work. I gave up on those long ago because inevitably they’ll only give me something like Friday from 2 pm to 6 pm.


----------



## dkcs

I've had multiple reports of it happening. One day all of a sudden you can no longer catch any blocks manually or with an automated means or you are only being offered certain types of blocks like restaurant deliveries.

I also have reports of vet drivers who have searched alongside new drivers looking for blocks and the new driver will have blocks show up in the Flex app while the vet driver gets nothing...

Reporting to Amazon does nothing as they just deny it is happening but it IS happening. The only correlation I've found is it only tends to happen to drivers who have been working for about 4-6 months or longer. New drivers are unaffected if they use automated means or not.


----------



## nighthawk398

Maybe you already worked over 40 hrs this week


----------



## dkcs

No, that is not the cause... There was a definite pattern change for many drivers overnight.


----------



## getawaycar

Nothing changed for me. I still see plenty of blocks. Maybe because I always fish manually never used any script or bot, never got any emails about it. Wouldn't know the first thing about using bots or scripts even if I wanted to.


----------



## dantiv

Jose_m_uber_lyft said:


> good evening,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone have ever get soft blocked? I don't know if they dl it but today they throw over 200 blocks and I didn't see not even 1. Please let me know if anyone else had the same problem.


YES, I am experiencing some kind of soft block. I've been doing Flex for a year and something changed in the past week! DSD1 is not offering me any blocks. I did a test, went to the warehouse and talked to a new driver. I asked him to check offers. He was receiving offers and my app came up blank. Wonder why Amazon would do this without any notice to me???



grams777 said:


> There are many reports here and on other sites of this happening for about the last month. Some people at some locations don't see blocks anymore when others do. My city is doing it to a number of people including me.
> 
> Best I can tell, it seems to mostly affect people who have been with Flex the longest. Perhaps it's to get more new people trained for the holidays or something. Or maybe we've gotten the boot in a passive way.
> 
> I'm not sure if reserved offers still work. I gave up on those long ago because inevitably they'll only give me something like Friday from 2 pm to 6 pm.


Why would Amazon crap on their experienced drivers??? I don't get this at all?


----------



## Movaldriver

Offers go.out to x amount of drivers at a time. They are in groups of whatever number they decided on. At least it used to be that way.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Nope ! It still is. I'm at 18 miss' now.


----------



## Placebo17

dantiv said:


> YES, I am experiencing some kind of soft block. I've been doing Flex for a year and something changed in the past week! DSD1 is not offering me any blocks. I did a test, went to the warehouse and talked to a new driver. I asked him to check offers. He was receiving offers and my app came up blank. Wonder why Amazon would do this without any notice to me???
> 
> Why would Amazon crap on their experienced drivers??? I don't get this at all?


Talk to the blue vests and tell them what's going on. I don't know if they can do anything about it since they don't deal with the software side of the Flex program but they might have some pull on telling the upper management what's going on. As someone mentioned, it actually might be a glitch in the system.

It would make zero sense to give new drivers all the blocks.


----------



## imfatandold

Placebo17 said:


> Talk to the blue vests and tell them what's going on. I don't know if they can do anything about it since they don't deal with the software side of the Flex program but they might have some pull on telling the upper management what's going on. As someone mentioned, it actually might be a glitch in the system.
> 
> It would make zero sense to give new drivers all the blocks.


doesnt uber do the same? with new drivers i havent done uber or lyft in years but i remember their were rumors of them doing exactly what amazon is doing right now


----------



## BezosSucks

It happened here in Tampa. Haven't seen shit since Halloween.


----------



## UberPasco

Didn't see any since last Sat. Then picked up 6.5hrs Sat and 6.5 today. Frepresent!


----------



## BezosSucks

Well hello Wafrican


----------



## dantiv

Well another day and no blocks offered...been doing Flex for more than a year and was always able to get work on the weekends...What’s up Amazon??? 
Talked to the blue shirts...they know nothing. Emailed amazon but got nothing...time to look for another gig...


----------



## UberPasco

BezosSucks said:


> Well hello Wafrican


Did you see that they are dropping 9:30A - 12P now?? Oh, that's right. Sorry. 
Picked it up this morning and dropped it, Jeff grabbed it and busted ass getting there @ 9:33, lol. Routes didn't go out until 10, of course.


----------



## jester121

Placebo17 said:


> It would make zero sense to give new drivers all the blocks.


... unless you'd been onboarding a crap-ton of new drivers and wanted to be sure they had a few routes under their belt before the black Friday to Christmas rush starts.

Which is why Amazon did exactly the same thing last year.


----------



## BezosSucks

UberPasco said:


> Did you see that they are dropping 9:30A - 12P now?? Oh, that's right. Sorry.
> Picked it up this morning and dropped it, Jeff grabbed it and busted ass getting there @ 9:33, lol. Routes didn't go out until 10, of course.


That Wafrican, always the funny guy lol



UberPasco said:


> Did you see that they are dropping 9:30A - 12P now?? Oh, that's right. Sorry.
> Picked it up this morning and dropped it, Jeff grabbed it and busted ass getting there @ 9:33, lol. Routes didn't go out until 10, of course.


You need to change your Avatar. Yours is a circle with a penis


----------



## UberPasco

BezosSucks said:


> That Wafrican, always the funny guy lol
> 
> You need to change your Avatar. Yours is a circle with a penis


Circle = Your mouf


----------



## BezosSucks

Good thing I don't have a mouf


----------



## UberPasco

Looks like they updated the email to include scripting.-+And explain why you can't see blocks.


----------



## dkcs

They've been sending that one with the script wording in it for well over a month now... I think Amazon just sends out whichever random version they want to send to you that day.


----------



## grams777

It’s interesting how the wording of the warning has changed. At first, it was just you couldn’t have third parties use your credentials. Well, that wasn’t really the issue in most cases. 

Now, it’s talking about automation and impairing the app. That warning may also coincide with the new terms that were updated about a month ago. 

So maybe Amazon is kinda making up and adding these infractions as they go.


----------



## UberPasco

dkcs said:


> They've been sending that one with the script wording in it for well over a month now... I think Amazon just sends out whichever random version they want to send to you that day.


May very well be true, I've only received the 1st email. Non-rooted frepper who stopped running it constantly.


----------



## jade88

The wording has changed and now clearly states that you may not see offers anymore. They are confirming that drivers are being soft deactivated. “Continued use of these methods will impact your ability to see certain offers” is new.

A block seller that I know has basically gone out of business because of all the soft deactivations. He was making about 6 k a week. Ouch.

My advice is for people to get a grip and stop using automated methods.

I did not receive an email but I know drop times and put it on about a few minutes of the day. I was able to grab blocks manually up until a week ago.


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> The wording has changed and now clearly states that you may not see offers anymore. They are confirming that drivers are being soft deactivated. "Continued use of these methods will impact your ability to see certain offers" is new.
> 
> A block seller that I know has basically gone out of business because of all the soft deactivations. He was making about 6 k a week. Ouch.
> 
> My advice is for people to get a grip and stop using automated methods.
> 
> I did not receive an email but I know drop times and put it on about a few minutes of the day. I was able to grab blocks manually up until a week ago.
> 
> Again if you learn your drop times you don't have to tap endlessly. Smh.


Until Amazon rotates out the drop times on you. In many markets the drop times are no longer consistent and can change weekly...


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> Until Amazon rotates out the drop times on you. In many markets the drop times are no longer consistent and can change weekly...


Okay if they did this to me I would probably lose my mind. LOL.

I can't see 24 hour drops but I can still see my other drop times thank God.


----------



## oicu812

24 hr drops are for new drivers. Most vet drivers don't see them anymore.


----------



## grams777

oicu812 said:


> 24 hr drops are for new drivers. Most vet drivers don't see them anymore.


Before I couldn't see blocks, I already had stopped driving. I lost interest when I couldn't get 8 straight hours in advance before it was time for me to leave. For all the stuff to put up with, it wasn't worth it to me anymore otherwise. It got old to have to fish at the warehouse all day or show up for only a reserved 2-6 pm rush hour block.


----------



## jade88

grams777 said:


> Before I couldn't see blocks, I already had stopped driving. I lost interest when I couldn't get 8 straight hours in advance before it was time for me to leave. For all the stuff to put up with, it wasn't worth it to me anymore otherwise. It got old to have to fish at the warehouse all day or show up for only a reserved 2-6 pm rush hour block.


Wait so are you completely blocked or half blocked right now?


----------



## Placebo17

jade88 said:


> A block seller that I know has basically gone out of business because of all the soft deactivations. He was making about 6 k a week. Ouch.


Aww poor baby... I ALMOST felt bad for him. NOT!!!


----------



## dkcs

Placebo17 said:


> Aww poor baby... I ALMOST felt bad for him. NOT!!!


No worries, these guys will be back in January selling everyone hacked driver accounts at $500+ a pop to all the deactivated drivers.

All we need right now is for Amazon to create the market demand by deactivating a ton of drivers...


----------



## jade88

dkcs said:


> No worries, these guys will be back in January selling everyone hacked driver accounts at $500+ a pop to all the deactivated drivers.
> 
> All we need right now is for Amazon to create the market demand by deactivating a ton of drivers...


It's not that easy to do what you say. The block seller I know didn't even mention thinking of doing that. The problem with that is if the driver gets into a severe accident they will not be covered, and many drivers would not want to take that risk. So we'll see. Plus, if they get caught that might be actual jail time.


----------



## dkcs

jade88 said:


> It's not that easy to do what you say. The block seller I know didn't even mention thinking of doing that. The problem with that is if the driver gets into a severe accident they will not be covered, and many drivers would not want to take that risk. So we'll see. Plus, if they get caught that might be actual jail time.


It occurs already at many warehouses in the immigrant communities. There is simply too much money at stake and people will take the risk at a shot to make $1k a week...

If you look in the right places full identities are easily purchasable.


----------



## dantiv

jester121 said:


> ... unless you'd been onboarding a crap-ton of new drivers and wanted to be sure they had a few routes under their belt before the black Friday to Christmas rush starts.
> 
> Which is why Amazon did exactly the same thing last year.


I guess but vets like me are moving on elsewhere so I hope the newbies work out for them.


----------



## imfatandold

dantiv said:


> I guess but vets like me are moving on elsewhere so I hope the newbies work out for them.


lol "vets" still craks me up when i hear be call themselves that when it comes to gig work


----------



## dantiv

imfatandold said:


> lol "vets" still craks me up when i hear be call themselves that when it comes to gig work


Dude stop cracking up so much, it's just a fracking term to let you know that I've been doing this sh*t for a long time now. I get that it's gig work! Sheesh some people.


----------



## Lucky69r

jade88 said:


> My advice is for people to get a grip and stop using automated methods.
> 
> I did not receive an email but I know drop times and put it on about a few minutes of the day. I was able to grab blocks manually up until a week ago.
> 
> Again if you learn your drop times you don't have to tap endlessly. Smh.


I've been doing this for over a year and never used a bot or a mechanism to earn my blocks. And I know when they drop the blocks I was getting routes everyday. All of a sudden everything disappeared about two weeks ago. It's not anybody abusing the system it's either a glitch in their program or for other reasons that Amazon may have that they don't want to tell you. It's like being at the activated without them letting you know that you have been deactivated. But they have no reason to deactivate me because I have a ride rating and a high delivery rate with almost no returns. PS I'm in the Phoenix Arizona area and they never sent me any email message accusing me of using a bot or scripted mechanism. It just happened without warning. About 80% of the drivers in the Phoenix area are experiencing the same issue and support is of no help



Jose_m_uber_lyft said:


> good evening,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone have ever get soft blocked? I don't know if they dl it but today they throw over 200 blocks and I didn't see not even 1. Please let me know if anyone else had the same problem.


There sure are a lot of other drivers experiencing the same issue. All over the country as far as I can tell by just looking at the local Facebook pages. It's not a myth and a lot of these people have been driving for quite some time. Suddenly they can't see any offers. Some of them are suddenly able to see offers again or never happens again so I'll just hope for the best


----------



## dkcs

Lucky69r said:


> I've been doing this for over a year and never used a bot or a mechanism to earn my blocks. And I know when they drop the blocks I was getting routes everyday. All of a sudden everything disappeared about two weeks ago. It's not anybody abusing the system it's either a glitch in their program or for other reasons that Amazon may have that they don't want to tell you. It's like being at the activated without them letting you know that you have been deactivated. But they have no reason to deactivate me because I have a ride rating and a high delivery rate with almost no returns. PS I'm in the Phoenix Arizona area and they never sent me any email message accusing me of using a bot or scripted mechanism. It just happened without warning. About 80% of the drivers in the Phoenix area are experiencing the same issue and support is of no help
> 
> There sure are a lot of other drivers experiencing the same issue. All over the country as far as I can tell by just looking at the local Facebook pages. It's not a myth and a lot of these people have been driving for quite some time. Suddenly they can't see any offers. Some of them are suddenly able to see offers again or never happens again so I'll just hope for the best


The best outcome would be if it was just a major screw up by the crack Flex dev team in god knows what country they are located... This has all the markings of a screw up on their part but we will never know, it will just be fixed one day without a word from Amazon. I mean, if Amazon wanted to really get rid of every cheating driver why go through the hassle of soft deactivations and not just do a hard deactivation unless they are keeping everyone around for backups through the holidays. I guess we will know come January if this was just a screw up or if this was Amazon's way of getting rid of cheaters and experienced drivers...


----------



## dantiv

dkcs said:


> The best outcome would be if it was just a major screw up by the crack Flex dev team in god knows what country they are located... This has all the markings of a screw up on their part but we will never know, it will just be fixed one day without a word from Amazon. I mean, if Amazon wanted to really get rid of every cheating driver why go through the hassle of soft deactivations and not just do a hard deactivation unless they are keeping everyone around for backups through the holidays. I guess we will know come January if this was just a screw up or if this was Amazon's way of getting rid of cheaters and experienced drivers...


Well screw up or not. With the old timers not delivering then someone else is. I drove by my warehouse today and there were 100s of people loading their cars with packages. Yet I haven't seen a block in 2 weeks, so who are these drivers? All Newbies? Man Amazon really comes across as an "evil" company here.


----------



## dkcs

There is always 3/4 new drivers just waiting for the chance to drive. The issues is what percentage of those drivers will still be doing it in a month when the new job with great pay excitement wears off for them. When you take everything (expenses and taxes) into account the pay isn't that amazing (depending on your area) and the job has a lot of negatives to go with it.


----------



## dantiv

Lucky69r said:


> I've been doing this for over a year and never used a bot or a mechanism to earn my blocks. And I know when they drop the blocks I was getting routes everyday. All of a sudden everything disappeared about two weeks ago. It's not anybody abusing the system it's either a glitch in their program or for other reasons that Amazon may have that they don't want to tell you. It's like being at the activated without them letting you know that you have been deactivated. But they have no reason to deactivate me because I have a ride rating and a high delivery rate with almost no returns. PS I'm in the Phoenix Arizona area and they never sent me any email message accusing me of using a bot or scripted mechanism. It just happened without warning. About 80% of the drivers in the Phoenix area are experiencing the same issue and support is of no help
> 
> There sure are a lot of other drivers experiencing the same issue. All over the country as far as I can tell by just looking at the local Facebook pages. It's not a myth and a lot of these people have been driving for quite some time. Suddenly they can't see any offers. Some of them are suddenly able to see offers again or never happens again so I'll just hope for the best


Exactly Lucky69r. I'm in San Diego and that is exactly what happened here. No explanation from Amazon.


----------



## imfatandold

dkcs said:


> The best outcome would be if it was just a major screw up by the crack Flex dev team in god knows what country they are located... This has all the markings of a screw up on their part but we will never know, it will just be fixed one day without a word from Amazon. I mean, if Amazon wanted to really get rid of every cheating driver why go through the hassle of soft deactivations and not just do a hard deactivation unless they are keeping everyone around for backups through the holidays. I guess we will know come January if this was just a screw up or if this was Amazon's way of getting rid of cheaters and experienced drivers...


do you really believe all these deactvations right after all the emails is a mistake? its exactly what i said was gonna happen people where going to get deactivated right before the holiday season and the internet was going to flood with tears of the "innocent" i stopped flexin/cheating about a month ago when i get fed up with the routes DLA5 was putting out if it wasnt for that i would prolly be banned aswell right now.


----------



## Placebo17

dantiv said:


> Exactly Lucky69r. I'm in San Diego and that is exactly what happened here. No explanation from Amazon.


Do you see all these blocks someone posted? Oops, you said you work in SD and not Los Angeles or OC.

You should go to the warehouse and ask one of the blue vests. They might know what's going on.

I think they're experimenting with giving the new drivers blocks that veteran drivers can't see. But it doesn't make sense when you say you haven't seen any blocks since Halloween.


----------



## dkcs

imfatandold said:


> do you really believe all these deactvations right after all the emails is a mistake? its exactly what i said was gonna happen people where going to get deactivated right before the holiday season and the internet was going to flood with tears of the "innocent" i stopped flexin/cheating about a month ago when i get fed up with the routes DLA5 was putting out if it wasnt for that i would prolly be banned aswell right now.


That doesn't explain how some people like myself aren't soft deactivated and believe me I stressed the hell out of the Flex system testing for custom installs for other drivers. We're talking 20+ grabbers exceeding the rate limiter for days before it was even lowered. The account can still accept and see blocks. Either I got really lucky or the deactivations have more to do with total time as a driver or number of deliveries made since I should in all fairness be banned but I am not.

I continue to look for blocks and toss them back daily with the script and the account still works fine. The only unique thing about this account is it is only about 3 months old and hasn't done but maybe 2 dozen delivered blocks in total and has one warning for script useage.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Placebo17 said:


> I think they're experimenting with giving the new drivers blocks that veteran drivers can't see. But it doesn't make sense when you say you haven't seen any blocks since Halloween.


While I haven't noticed a 'soft block' per se here, not has anyone on the local Facebook group (that I've seen) or people I've talked to -- people yesterday WERE talking about getting blocks for today at the same time blocks yesterday came out. They were all specifically for today as well, not the the rest of the week to indicate they were reserves. Yet a lot of us didn't see a thing in that regard.
So.....shrug.


----------



## Placebo17

New drivers get to see more blocks imo but who really knows what's going on with this program.


----------



## WestBurbsMac

Just confirming the same thing. Yesterday, I had a reserved block and was standing next to a guy showing me all the blocks available for today while my app showed nothing. I've been driving since July. I don't use any bots or scripts. My only warnings have been for 3 stolen packages in 5 months.

Chicago market here...


----------



## beat breaker

Same here. Utx4, driver since August 1st, NO scripting, bots, touch programs. Never got any warning emails. But since Nov 2nd, not a single offer available, but sent a stupid 4hr reserve. So this soft block thing is definitely real. Support doesn't really read the emails, because I've worded about 20 of them in different ways and full detail of the problem, and always get the same canned crap responses about "updating availability" and "reserve blocks" ... I was pulling 36+ hours no problem by catching them when our blocks dropped... but now nothing and no explanation as to what's happening. I should have just cheated since it made no difference whos blocked and whos not, and maybe my fingers would hurt a lot less. Way to fumble the ball Amazon... time for a few new updates on GlassDoor website about Amazon's wonderful treatment of drivers!


----------



## Side Hustle

BezosSucks said:


> That Wafrican, always the funny guy lol
> 
> You need to change your Avatar. Yours is a circle with a penis


This is his ranch brand. He especially likes heifers ;-D


----------



## jade88

beat breaker said:


> Same here. Utx4, driver since August 1st, NO scripting, bots, touch programs. Never got any warning emails. But since Nov 2nd, not a single offer available, but sent a stupid 4hr reserve. So this soft block thing is definitely real. Support doesn't really read the emails, because I've worded about 20 of them in different ways and full detail of the problem, and always get the same canned crap responses about "updating availability" and "reserve blocks" ... I was pulling 36+ hours no problem by catching them when our blocks dropped... but now nothing and no explanation as to what's happening. I should have just cheated since it made no difference whos blocked and whos not, and maybe my fingers would hurt a lot less. Way to fumble the ball Amazon... time for a few new updates on GlassDoor website about Amazon's wonderful treatment of drivers!


Hmm. You're not what would be considered a vet. I've been working since they opened up Flex in my market, November of 2016. I don't see pages of blocks most of the time, don't know what new drivers are seeing. However even though I am a "vet" I am not blocked. Getting my hours just fine.


----------



## surlywynch

dkcs said:


> Until Amazon rotates out the drop times on you. In many markets the drop times are no longer consistent and can change weekly...


FWIW, I'm in a small market, and only PN, but I have been asking around to the supervisors there about this. They have no advice about the dearth of reserve block offerings, but this WH has stopped the regular scheduled late night block drops, and release blocks only as needed based on orders. One guy I talked to said the regular scheduled block drops are being phased out nationwide, and we were one of the first warehouses to make that change.

I only got one reserve offer last Saturday via email, none this Saturday. I missed seeing that email after the expiration so I don't know how many blocks I was offered. All blocks lately I have gotten by madly tapping seem to be forfeited blocks, and a few on-demand late evening PN 1-hour blocks as I'm standing in the warehouse.


----------



## jade88

surlywynch said:


> FWIW, I'm in a small market, and only PN, but I have been asking around to the supervisors there about this. They have no advice about the dearth of reserve block offerings, but this WH has stopped the regular scheduled late night block drops, and release blocks only as needed based on orders. One guy I talked to said the regular scheduled block drops are being phased out nationwide, and we were one of the first warehouses to make that change.
> 
> I only got one reserve offer last Saturday via email, none this Saturday. I missed seeing that email after the expiration so I don't know how many blocks I was offered. All blocks lately I have gotten by madly tapping seem to be forfeited blocks, and a few on-demand late evening PN 1-hour blocks as I'm standing in the warehouse.


24 hour drops just stopped in my market. Or at least I haven't seen them in a few days. Haven't really checked for restaurant 24 hour drops as I didn't consistently see them in the past anyway.

I've been working long enough where they've had the 24 hour drop, taken it off, and then brought them back after a couple months. When they stopped them blocks were sitting for hours, people got fed up. So they brought them back and that's when people came back to the gig, and they were no longer sitting. I doubt next day drops will be gone permanently. It makes the gig too unworthwhile.

If it's just vets they are blocking then why can I see blocks just fine? I just don't think it's that. Especially when they've recently stated in the 3rd party emails that drivers who use these methods will be blocked. I try to get my hours every single day even if I'm not working just to make sure I still can, and every day I am still able to. 

Also some people are being completely blocked, some just not seeing as many offers as brand new drivers.


----------



## surlywynch

I got onto this gig about six months ago, so don't have a lot of history to back me up. But my sense is Amazon is trying to find that happy medium between having enough drivers to deliver packages, and scheduling too many blocks in advance of anticipated need where you show up, wait a while and get sent home, paid for your time not delivering.


----------



## beat breaker

jade88 said:


> Hmm. You're not what would be considered a vet. I've been working since they opened up Flex in my market, November of 2016. I don't see pages of blocks most of the time, don't know what new drivers are seeing. However even though I am a "vet" I am not blocked. Getting my hours just fine.


right i wasnt claiming to be a vet, just re-affirming a post on the last page where someone said possibly if you've delivered over 3 months. or a certain number of deliveries you might be one of the blocked users. I actually worked from June 2016 til december 2016. and only had 1 write up for a late delivery, but i didnt quit or get deactivated. But when i tried logging back in, late June my account was no longer active so they told me i need to re-apply and go thru background check & what not... but August 1st til November 2nd would put me back in just over 90 days... so maybe i just got the short straw out of the DFW people who are experiencing this, and out of UTX4 thats about 75-80 of us.


----------



## amazonflexguy

I herd that dla5 added another contractor on top of the three that they already had. Taking the place of morning flex. Flex then gets any left overs for afternoon routes (after 10am) and same day evening routes. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I think flex is being replaced by contractors for bulk of the work. And a few routes go to flex (back up drivers). I think flex is no longer main stream and being used as back ups. Just my opinion and theory. So if you got 700 drivers with bots trying to get 50 blocks in a given day. Some won’t even see the drop on there phone and it may appear dead.


----------



## imfatandold

amazonflexguy said:


> I herd that dla5 added another contractor on top of the three that they already had. Taking the place of morning flex. Flex then gets any left overs for afternoon routes (after 10am) and same day evening routes. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I think flex is being replaced by contractors for bulk of the work. And a few routes go to flex (back up drivers). I think flex is no longer main stream and being used as back ups. Just my opinion and theory. So if you got 700 drivers with bots trying to get 50 blocks in a given day. Some won't even see the drop on there phone and it may appear dead.


last time i was there they had 4 movaldriver said they have 5 now. since movaldriver pretty much lives at dla5 im pretty sure he is right.


----------



## amazonflexguy

imfatandold said:


> last time i was there they had 4 movaldriver said they have 5 now. since movaldriver pretty much lives at dla5 im pretty sure he is right.


Moval driver is a lady not a guy lol and no Moval driver doesn't know a lot. Some of the stuff she puts out there is completely wrong


----------



## beat breaker

So this is my closest answer email that almost addresses the exact message I sent regarding seeing blocks... if u look at the part I highlighted, then it implies that they are making blocks unavailable to some drivers while available to others during a given time which could mean days or longer even.. I'm just giving a possible understanding, and in sure there are many more possibilities... but I wanted to share it...


----------



## amazonflexguy

beat breaker said:


> So this is my closest answer email that almost addresses the exact message I sent regarding seeing blocks... if u look at the part I highlighted, then it implies that they are making blocks unavailable to some drivers while available to others during a given time which could mean days or longer even.. I'm just giving a possible understanding, and in sure there are many more possibilities... but I wanted to share it...


You can't always see blocks. Example. You hit max hours for week or even that day, then you won't see blocks being offered. Nothing new

I hadn't got blocks in over two weeks. I don't try too hard but was always fishing for am blocks. I was told they gave am blocks to new contractors. So I fished at a later time and bam got a 4 hour block 12 to 4pm. I think a lot of old timers are used to looking for work at certain times with much success but now the blocks are coming out later


----------



## UberPasco

beat breaker said:


> So this is my closest answer email that almost addresses the exact message I sent regarding seeing blocks... if u look at the part I highlighted, then it implies that they are making blocks unavailable to some drivers while available to others during a given time which could mean days or longer even.. I'm just giving a possible understanding, and in sure there are many more possibilities... but I wanted to share it...


I disagree. It is just explaining that you don't work when you want, you must pick up an available block. If no blocks show, none are available, hence no work.


----------



## dantiv

amazonflexguy said:


> I herd that dla5 added another contractor on top of the three that they already had. Taking the place of morning flex. Flex then gets any left overs for afternoon routes (after 10am) and same day evening routes. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I think flex is being replaced by contractors for bulk of the work. And a few routes go to flex (back up drivers). I think flex is no longer main stream and being used as back ups. Just my opinion and theory. So if you got 700 drivers with bots trying to get 50 blocks in a given day. Some won't even see the drop on there phone and it may appear dead.


I've noticed a huge increase in the number of white vans parked late at night at DSD1 (San Diego). Maybe Amazon is using more of the white vans and less of the Flex Drivers. Well if that's the case, I'll be quitting this gig and moving on. Just waiting to see what happens after Black Friday begins and the rush is on. If no blocks after Thanksgiving then I will quit and move on.


----------



## Side Hustle

amazonflexguy said:


> I herd that dla5 added another contractor on top of the three that they already had. Taking the place of morning flex. Flex then gets any left overs for afternoon routes (after 10am) and same day evening routes. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I think flex is being replaced by contractors for bulk of the work. And a few routes go to flex (back up drivers). I think flex is no longer main stream and being used as back ups. Just my opinion and theory. So if you got 700 drivers with bots trying to get 50 blocks in a given day. Some won't even see the drop on there phone and it may appear dead.


I think you could be right. The white vans have pushed the Flex drivers to 11AM at DDA3 Fort Worth. Large vehice Flex starts a little earlier but seems to top out at 30 or less drivers. And both large vehicle and 11AM regular sized cars seem to be new drivers on reserve blocks. I mean like I am hearing a whole lot of "this is my first time, what do I do?" What seems to me is happening is that the White vans get almost all of the morning deliveries out of DDA3, at least for the easy delivery neighbor hoods (when is the last time you saw a white van in an apartment complex?). Then a mix of veteran Flex drivers and reserve block newby drivers pick up the scutt work (routes with 50% or more apartments) for the remainder of late morning and early afternoon start times. It does seem the same day late afternoon deliveries are still all Flex drivers as of this moment, but that makes sense because the. White vans leave in the morning stuffed to the gills with 150-200 packages. It would take them all day to deliver those loads.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Side Hustle said:


> I think you could be right. The white vans have pushed the Flex drivers to 11AM at DDA3 Fort Worth. Large vehice Flex starts a little earlier but seems to top out at 30 or less drivers. And both large vehicle and 11AM regular sized cars seem to be new drivers on reserve blocks. I mean like I am hearing a hole lot of "this is my first time, what do I do?" What seems to me is happening is that the White vans get almost all of the morning deliveries out of DDA3, at least for the easy delivery neighbor hoods (when is the last time you saw a white van in an apartment complex?). Then a mix of veteran Flex drivers and reserve block newby drivers pick up the scutt work (routes with 50% or more apartments) for the remainder of late morning and early afternoon start times. It does seem the same day afternoon deliveries are still all Flex drivers as of this moment.


I don't agree with you about white van drivers getting easier routes. I drive a white van in Chicago area and I get a crapload of apartments and businesses.

When I was doing flex in my car, I'd hardly get any apartments.


----------



## Side Hustle

Chicago-uber said:


> I don't agree with you about white van drivers getting easier routes. I drive a white van in Chicago area and I get a crapload of apartments and businesses.
> 
> When I was doing flex in my car, I'd hardly get any apartments.


You can disagree, that's fine. But you live in Chicago. I'm just saying what's going on in Tarrant County.


----------



## Movaldriver

Riverside lost it's morning routes to vans. Once in a while a couple pop up. Get the leftover routes and van returns afternoon routes. This was verified by several warehouse people that have been working there a long time. The latest contractor company is screwing up big time. Just started in October and lots of complaints already by customers and warehouse.


----------



## WestBurbsMac

Chicago here. Offers are back today. I am wondering if enough people gave negative feedback about soft blocks on the survey to make a difference. But regardless, I actually got a 4 hour block.


----------



## imfatandold

Movaldriver said:


> Riverside lost it's morning routes to vans. Once in a while a couple pop up. Get the leftover routes and van returns afternoon routes. This was verified by several warehouse people that have been working there a long time. The latest contractor company is screwing up big time. Just started in October and lots of complaints already by customers and warehouse.


all it takes is a drug test and a semi celean driving record to get hired by a contractor. they are desperate for drivers since most drivers dont last more then a couple of weeks. working from sunrise to sunset 6 days a week isnt for everyone.


----------



## Placebo17

Yup turnover rate for white van drivers are extremely high. Try walking 10 hours a day for 4 days straight. Even if you're young, you can't last for more than a few months.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Placebo17 said:


> Yup turnover rate for white van drivers are extremely high. Try walking 10 hours a day for 4 days straight. Even if you're young, you can't last for more than a few months.


Yup. Doing the van thing right now. Stuff isn't easy. Almost quit last Thursday during snow in Chicago. 205 stops..


----------



## imfatandold

Placebo17 said:


> Yup turnover rate for white van drivers are extremely high. Try walking 10 hours a day for 4 days straight. Even if you're young, you can't last for more than a few months.


4 days? try 6 days a week they will work you till you cant work anymore then fire you.


----------



## jester121

Good lord, we're a pitiful couple generations here, aren't we? 

(and I'm including myself in this as well -- I've done 8 hrs of regular Flex and it took a toll on my out of shape ass....)


----------



## Chicago-uber

jester121 said:


> Good lord, we're a pitiful couple generations here, aren't we?
> 
> (and I'm including myself in this as well -- I've done 8 hrs of regular Flex and it took a toll on my out of shape ass....)


If you wish to compare van to flex routes..

Van route is ~ 250 packages. Flex route is ~ 50 packages. That's 5 flex routes in a van.



imfatandold said:


> 4 days? try 6 days a week they will work you till you cant work anymore then fire you.


I do 5 days a week and I feel I'm at the limit. Hope it won't be too snowy this winter


----------



## Placebo17

Chicago-uber said:


> If you wish to compare van to flex routes..
> 
> Van route is ~ 250 packages. Flex route is ~ 50 packages. That's 5 flex routes in a van.


You should look into contract companies that work with fedex. The guy I talked to earlier this year said he gets $1.20 or $1.30 per stop. That might pay better than what you're doing right now.


----------



## imfatandold

Placebo17 said:


> You should look into contract companies that work with fedex. The guy I talked to earlier this year said he gets $1.20 or $1.30 per stop. That might pay better than what you're doing right now.


ontrac does the same thing but you have to pay for gas and comercial insurance and supply your own van


----------



## grams777




----------



## Movaldriver

Wow


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Yeah, Irvine was raining blocks early this morning. I just kept refreshing until I saw Chino. I worked Irvine for the first (and probably last) time Saturday. Had a very nice Newport Beach route all behind guarded gated communities, BUT TO MY SURPRISE I GOT A CUSTOMER COMPLAINT EMAIL FOR PACKAGE NOT RECEIVED! Really! On a route entirely of mini-mansion behind gates! FCKIN LYING RICH A** CUSTOMER!

BTW ... I saw all the drops and been Flexin' for over a year now. I guess I would be considered a "Vet." Also, I don't use bots/scripts.


----------



## Tedmc

dantiv said:


> YES, I am experiencing some kind of soft block. I've been doing Flex for a year and something changed in the past week! DSD1 is not offering me any blocks. I did a test, went to the warehouse and talked to a new driver. I asked him to check offers. He was receiving offers and my app came up blank. Wonder why Amazon would do this without any notice to me???
> 
> Why would Amazon crap on their experienced drivers??? I don't get this at all?


I've been driving out of DSD1 and DSD2 for about 6 months and don't see and blocks.....if I sit there and tap the refresh button like crazy I see a block a couple times a day....and always lose out because I'm not fast enough. I got an offer to go check out DSD3 (National City) for an $18 pay (just to go there and check it out).((Of course I didn't go,it's almost 65 miles round trip just to the location)) I then got 4 or 5 reserved offers from them in the next week. Of course no reserved offers from DSD 1 or 2. It's been 2 1/2 weeks since I've been able to get a block from DSD1. I bet I've been "soft blocked" too. So sad Amazon.


----------



## dantiv

Tedmc said:


> I've been driving out of DSD1 and DSD2 for about 6 months and don't see and blocks.....if I sit there and tap the refresh button like crazy I see a block a couple times a day....and always lose out because I'm not fast enough. I got an offer to go check out DSD3 (National City) for an $18 pay (just to go there and check it out).((Of course I didn't go,it's almost 65 miles round trip just to the location)) I then got 4 or 5 reserved offers from them in the next week. Of course no reserved offers from DSD 1 or 2. It's been 2 1/2 weeks since I've been able to get a block from DSD1. I bet I've been "soft blocked" too. So sad Amazon.


Hey Tedmc, nice to see another San Diego Driver here. Looks like we are in the same boat. We've been blocked for some reason. I haven't seen a block since Halloween and have actually given up on my Amazon work. I just assume I'm done. Looking into other gigs now or a 2nd job to replace my Amazon income.


----------



## oicu812

ZoomZoomFlex said:


> Had a very nice Newport Beach route all behind guarded gated communities, BUT TO MY SURPRISE I GOT A CUSTOMER COMPLAINT EMAIL FOR PACKAGE NOT RECEIVED! Really! On a route entirely of mini-mansion behind gates! FCKIN LYING RICH A** CUSTOMER!


Those nice areas you have to look out for. If you don't follow customer's instructions to a T or put package in a place where they don't see it right away, they will call customer service.


----------



## imfatandold

poor movaldriver i bet he is drooling over that pic.  last time i saw that at dla5 was like 10 months ago


----------



## Tedmc

dantiv said:


> Hey Tedmc, nice to see another San Diego Driver here. Looks like we are in the same boat. We've been blocked for some reason. I haven't seen a block since Halloween and have actually given up on my Amazon work. I just assume I'm done. Looking into other gigs now or a 2nd job to replace my Amazon income.


Ya know,funny coincidence.......about 2 months ago the app started removing any other visible blocks after you accepted a block. For example,if you were looking at a list of between 6-9 blocks at 8:00 AM from both DSD1 and DSD2. In the old days you could accept an early block (say 9:30 to 12:30) and then accept a later block (say 1:00 to 4:00). You or more correctly _I_ lost the ability to see any of the other blocks that were available immediately after I accepted the first block for that day. What does this prove? Amazon has the ability to show your individual phone as many or as few blocks as they want. And if they only want you to see the the crappiest blocks (Re-delivers from 8:00-11:00 PM). Then that is all you are going to see. And THAT is all I'm basically seeing...the 3-4 hr blocks that are during the morning or early afternoon that I see and _never_ get are probably blocks that were forfeited.So i can deduce that my soft blocking only allows me to see crap blocks and forfeited blocks...and nothing else.
Well I'll keep looking for a while I guess,but it's such a waste of time I only look for blocks when I'm doing something else at the same time.
Did you talk to a blue vest "Ambassador" when you went to DSD1? I thought in one of your other posts in this thread that you did actually go there. Did the blue vest give you some totally noncommital non-answer?
I never got any notification about being suspended or terminated at all.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

oicu812 said:


> Those nice areas you have to look out for. If you don't follow customer's instructions to a T or put package in a place where they don't see it right away, they will call customer service.


I had no special customer instructions for any drop; it's the first thing I look for knowing you can get deactivated even with a clean record by not following instructions if there. If not handed directly to a customer, the drop was at the front door out of public view (most homes had a long walkway up to the front door). All these homes have cameras on the door and cameras are basically all over the place in these guarded gated communities.

Just my luck to have to have an obvious lying customer. What sucks is this is my second DNR within the month (first one was in an older part of La Mirada which I can accept), so starting yesterday packages now go back to the warehouse. Can't risk leaving them anymore until a point drops off.


----------



## dkcs

Tedmc said:


> Ya know,funny coincidence.......about 2 months ago the app started removing any other visible blocks after you accepted a block. For example,if you were looking at a list of between 6-9 blocks at 8:00 AM from both DSD1 and DSD2. In the old days you could accept an early block (say 9:30 to 12:30) and then accept a later block (say 1:00 to 4:00). You or more correctly _I_ lost the ability to see any of the other blocks that were available immediately after I accepted the first block for that day. What does this prove? Amazon has the ability to show your individual phone as many or as few blocks as they want. And if they only want you to see the the crappiest blocks (Re-delivers from 8:00-11:00 PM). Then that is all you are going to see. And THAT is all I'm basically seeing...the 3-4 hr blocks that are during the morning or early afternoon that I see and _never_ get are probably blocks that were forfeited.So i can deduce that my soft blocking only allows me to see crap blocks and forfeited blocks...and nothing else.
> Well I'll keep looking for a while I guess,but it's such a waste of time I only look for blocks when I'm doing something else at the same time.
> Did you talk to a blue vest "Ambassador" when you went to DSD1? I thought in one of your other posts in this thread that you did actually go there. Did the blue vest give you some totally noncommital non-answer?
> I never got any notification about being suspended or terminated at all.


Amazon has the ability to tailor every block offer individually to every driver. When you make a block request (no matter if done manually or through automated methods) your driver id and security token is sent to Amazon. From this Amazon can decide what offers to send to you, if they want you to see any at all. Now the question is what kind of offers are you going to be allowed to see. That depends entirely into what class of driver you have been segregated into.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

It's to bad they treat some of us like children.


----------



## dkcs

We're just a resource to be used up and discarded when no longer useful to the organization. That's the way it is in most big businesses now...


----------



## Tedmc

[ That depends entirely into what class of driver you have been segregated into.[/QUOTE]

Hmm, interesting concept. "Driver Class"...never thought Amazon would take the time to do this except by 1.) complaints,2.)"delivered but not received", 3.)too many packages returned to the warehouse,4.) late to warehouse
5.) Reliability rate. The standard metrics. What OTHER metrics could they use to class drivers by?


----------



## dkcs

Total delivered packages, number of forfeited blocks, months of service, number of no shows, number of warnings for using automated methods... Use your imagination, the list could go on forever.

There is a field in the Flex app that is transmitted when making a block request that could be used to classify your driver level. No way of telling for sure if that is what they are using it for though. If you watch the packets sent between the Flex app and server you can see there is a a lot of data sent about the driver. They even run a separate server to just collect driver metrics.

Amazon knows everything going on in your phone that is for sure...


----------



## Tedmc

dkcs said:


> Total delivered packages, number of forfeited blocks, months of service, number of no shows, number of warnings for using automated methods... Use your imagination, the list could go on forever.
> 
> There is a field in the Flex app that is transmitted when making a block request that could be used to classify your driver level. No way of telling for sure if that is what they are using it for though. If you watch the packets sent between the Flex app and server you can see there is a a lot of data sent about the driver. They even run a separate server to just collect driver metrics.
> 
> Amazon knows everything going on in your phone that is for sure...


I just got another new flex app version tonight 3.0.9216.0. Don't know how to watch packets with my phone,too long since my days as server administrator for a colocated game server in a data center. We ran a packet sniffer to try to catch haxors running dll injections.

I have noticed that orange the "refresh" bar takes slightly longer to cycle around than before.


----------



## dkcs

Yes, that showed up in the prior version. I'm running the 3.0.9216.0 and picking up blocks fine so far. It does check to see if your user-agent is matching now for sure 100%.


----------



## Side Hustle

dkcs said:


> We're just a resource to be used up and discarded when no longer useful to the organization. That's the way it is in most big businesses now...


This is the result of agency theory in corporate leadership. The corporate leaders are agents of the shareholders and only care about the bottom line , return on investment and being able to pay increasing dividends to the shareholders. Long gone are the days of we are all in this together to get the company to be a success.


----------



## dantiv

Tedmc said:


> Ya know,funny coincidence.......about 2 months ago the app started removing any other visible blocks after you accepted a block. For example,if you were looking at a list of between 6-9 blocks at 8:00 AM from both DSD1 and DSD2. In the old days you could accept an early block (say 9:30 to 12:30) and then accept a later block (say 1:00 to 4:00). You or more correctly _I_ lost the ability to see any of the other blocks that were available immediately after I accepted the first block for that day. What does this prove? Amazon has the ability to show your individual phone as many or as few blocks as they want. And if they only want you to see the the crappiest blocks (Re-delivers from 8:00-11:00 PM). Then that is all you are going to see. And THAT is all I'm basically seeing...the 3-4 hr blocks that are during the morning or early afternoon that I see and _never_ get are probably blocks that were forfeited.So i can deduce that my soft blocking only allows me to see crap blocks and forfeited blocks...and nothing else.
> Well I'll keep looking for a while I guess,but it's such a waste of time I only look for blocks when I'm doing something else at the same time.
> Did you talk to a blue vest "Ambassador" when you went to DSD1? I thought in one of your other posts in this thread that you did actually go there. Did the blue vest give you some totally noncommital non-answer?
> I never got any notification about being suspended or terminated at all.


My experience with the app matches yours exactly. I stopped seeing offers as well after excepting the morning block. However, I am not seeing any offers, not even the nighttime crap blocks. I am definitely blocked with no explanation from Amazon.

Re: Blue Vest. I went to the warehouse (only live 2 minutes away in RB apt) and spoke to a guy I've known for a year. He told me he knew nothing about any driver being blocked. Basically shrugged his shoulders and dismissed me. I got the feeling instantly that he was brushing my questions off and playing dumb.


----------



## soupergloo

I haven't done Flex all week (basically since they started this "soft block" shit at UCA1), but I got a *ton *of reserves this week .. like nearly enough to fill a week with 40 hours, but I declined them all.

i'm not sure if taking some time off might help get some of you off the blocked list, or if this week was just especially busy.

I know UCA1 still isn't seeing 24-hour drops, but i'm ok with that as long as I can still get some same day offers; the 24-hour drops were literally consuming my life to the point where I couldn't even take a day off without having multiple alarms set to fish for blocks every 2 hours.

and even though I know i've been soft blocked, i'm still able to see _some _offers, and I just wonder how Amazon has determined who's being blocked completely and just soft blocked ..


----------



## uberstuper

Sometime middle Nov I stopped seeing early morning blocks (8-9:30) could only get 10:30 and beyond. Got the flu and stopped driving 2 weeks in Jan . This was first week back and all of a sudden back seeing 8 am blocks ...now did this possibly coincide with a few packages that went missing in mid November? Who knows and that is the thing ..we will never truly what Amazon is doing .. Amazon asks on daily survey question once a week ...if I made a mistake do I think Amazon will understand (or something like that forget the exact wording) ...well who knows


----------



## Brandon Wilson

I find once I get 18 hours that blocks just stop showing up until the next week unless it's a block someone forfeited with under 45 minutes to start. Yesterday I literally watched as no one takes this lone 4 hour block because no one could get to the station in time.


----------

